# Need some Eclipse speaker advice



## creakyjoints (Jul 1, 2013)

Bought some Eclipse 8061's and a 8121 sub. Anyone ever use these? How power hungry are they? Looking at getting one of the new Soundstream reference amps as they look period but are new. The amp will be out in the open so the quality of the finish matters to me. Am open to period correct amp suggestions though. One of those six channel PPI Art amps would look good!


----------



## creakyjoints (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow no one with any experience with these? Was hoping for some install tips.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The Mids /highs will love the extra power, if the sub is the one I'm thinking it is, then it won't like much extra power. Great speakers though. Amps, it's really up to you. Phoenix gold Sapphire 5ch, or the XS6600would be good, even a LANZAR Opti6200...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I have run Eclipse 8061s in 3 vehicles, I still have a pair on the shelf and about 4 pairs of crossovers. The 8061 drivers are made by Vifa, the will easily handle 100wpc. Also I have run them as low as 50hz and got awesome midbass output. They are a great driver and you should be very happy with them, if you decide you want another pair let me know.


----------

